# Advice & Direction



## B Forbes (Jan 20, 2013)

Howdy Everyone! Out of all the forums that I've been reading the past few days, I like this one the best, and I'm looking forward to all the new information!
First, I'm budgeted for the Yamaha RX-A3020, but will probably opt for the 3010. For speakers, I have the Boston Acoustics VR-950 mains, VR-MC center, VR-M60 surrounds (front, side, back), and VR-MX for rear presense. I bought this series to go with a Yamaha 6.1 DTS AVR because I liked the sound they produced.
Second, I'm budgeted for subwoofers in a front and rear configuration. I would really like to build a pair and may have bitten off more than I realized with that idea. I am looking at the LAB12's with a Carvin DCM1540L amplifier, and the Yamaha YDP2006 20-bit stereo 2-ch Pro Audio Digital Parametric Equalizer. I'm looking at the large vented cabinet suggested by Eminence. I have also found the box volume calculator and have come up with a model of 3.5 cu. ft. I have about five months to plan and learn before I start building. 
Mainly... I'm looking for recomendations and a direction to continue in. AVR usage is 60% music, 40% movies, and 10% gaming:T Room size= 12x18 with two hallways off the TV end. I'm also wanting to go with the Panasonic 65” ZT plasma and the Panasonic DMP-BDT500 3D Blu-ray Player. 
Building the subs aren't a must, but I like building and I think it would help give me a better understanding of HT.
I had to give up a month of diving in the Philippines, so this will have to do.:sad:

Thanks for your input!


----------



## Jungle Jack (Jul 28, 2009)

Hello,
Welcome to HTS. For the subwoofer build, I highly recommend stating a separate thread in our DIY Subwoofer subforum. There is an absolute treasure of information there and advice.
Cheers,
JJ


----------



## Tonto (Jun 30, 2007)

Welcome to the Shack & thank you. Sonnie & all of our moderators have done an excellent job of crafting this site to be just that...the best site going.

That being said, it sounds like you pretty much have your equipment picked out. My only suggestion would be to consider an AVR with Audessey Mult Eq XT. While Yamaha has a great name for quality, it's YPAO software does not seem to be as good. With 60% music, this would be a major factor in my system & will be with my next receiver. I would at least recommend, if at all possible, to compare the 2 technologies side by side.


----------



## B Forbes (Jan 20, 2013)

Thanks for the response guys! First, I would like to say that my ideas are not set in stone, and that I am interested in any suggestions others may have. I am not so hard headed as to ignore a good idea. addle:

I am pretty well set on the plasma, and the speakers are pre-existing, but everything else is subject to change.

For instance, I could be persuaded to go with the Integra DTR-70.4 and the Oppo BDP-95. I would then have to can the subwoofer build project and opt for a much cheaper alternative in the bass department to tide me over for a bit.

I've been reading discussions concerning YPAO and Audyssey and I am left questioning, what did we do before this technology? Don't we have the ability to adjust for quality sound (within the abilities of the equipment and a given setting) anyway? It also sounds like people tend to re-adjust after setup as well. :scratch:


----------



## ALMFamily (Oct 19, 2011)

IMO, I would much rather have the better sub and get by with a non-OPPO player than the reverse. While I love my 93, I absolutely adore having good low end.

As JJ said, definitely check out the DIY area. Loads of info and extremely knowledge folks ready to help!


----------



## Brax (Aug 8, 2009)

I have to agree with the sub first. It has been my experience that within the importance of the components, the speakers are first, followed by the processor, then the amp and finally the accessories such as the Bluray player. IMHO this is also how your AV budget should be split up.

You will have better results using top end speakers (or sub) and an average processor opposed to a top end processor controlling average speakers.

DIY will save you some money from buying new, but it still is expensive to build a quality DIY sub. Best bang for the buck here is buying used if you have the patience to shop for a good deal. To give you an example, there is a set (TWO) SVS 16-46 CS+ subwoofers with a Samson S-1000 amp and BFD Pro for sale on another forum for $600. This would be a great setup for placement options and low end output. I started with one of these in my 16’x30’ living room and I was impressed with the performance. I have since upgraded and now run dual 18” subs I built myself.


----------

